# DA BERRY!



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hit Strawberry with Manzquad and Greenguy88. Did exceptionally well!!! Despite all of the slow/negative reports we decided to give her hell anyway. We fished Haws point, Marina, and Mud Creek. We fished from the shore, just threw on the waders and waded out thigh/waist deep. All fish were caught on fly rods using sinking line, with streamers. Color did not seem to matter once the fish were located. Olive, purple and black buggers, and clouser minnows is all that was used. Unfortunately no slot busters were caught(darn close with a 21.5"). Nothing but feisty, hard hittin cutts, in the shallows! Great fight on the ol long rod. Haws was totally ice free as was Mud Creek. The Marina had some ice still on south end but it looked as if it was going to go soon. There was several boats being launched from the marina and quite a few toons in the bays. We each landed 4-5 fish in 3 hours (5:00-8:00p.m.), with many missed hits and broke lines. I wouldn't go any smaller than 3x for these brutes. 






















































EVEN HAD A DOUBLE!!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah!

Nice job guys. I'm glad you went out and were able to nail plenty o' fish. Makes me think I need to ignore the SC side for the next few trips. Old habits, ya know?

Pretty cool shots you got those fish to pose for. The ice pic is incredible. Love that.

Nice hat, Seth! :wink:


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

Great report. I love hiking and fishing the shallows at the berry. 

Did you drop any small flies off of those buggers or was there no need with the fast action? I'm heading up this weekend.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

You guys did exactly what I hope to do this weekend. Thanks for getting me pumped! Awesome report!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work guys!! Love all the photos!! Two Z-Axis'???? Geese!!! hahaha Really cool.


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

Wow, nice fish and great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work! Thanks for the report..


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice job! Too bad it couldn't have been longer. Weekend trip? :O||:


LOAH said:


> Nice hat, Seth! :wink:


It does look cute!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

sweet looking fish.... the last few pictures, is that just a setting on your camera that does that? oh yea!!! you said sinking line, what type, full. intermideate? i ask cause after reading this i want to head up there, but i have only been to strawberry one time in my life.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

We were using type II sinking line. No need to trail a dropper, etc..streamer by itself was gettin it done. You might be able to get it done with floating line, 9ft+ liter, and heavy cone tipped bugger to get it down to where the type II was reaching. I used type II sink, and straight 3x fluorocarbon tied with double surgeons to a remnant of 4x tapered liter I had already. So really the part I tied my 3x onto was prob 2x. Also they seemed to like the action of the buggers when tied on via the rapala knot. Retrieve didn't seem to matter, when they weren't hitting a fast retrieve we'd switch to a slow and it get em, and visa versa. Hope this helps.


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: DA BEARS!*

Looks like a blast! Thanks for posting and great job!


----------

